# favorite gaming related yt channels



## Jamborenium (Dec 3, 2014)

whether it be let's plays game plays or even game trivia
what is your favorite YT channel that post mainly gaming related stuff?
you can explain why you like them, or you can be like me and just link
the channels so others can check them out themselves...((because I suck at
explaining why I like something..))


retsupurae
markiplier
The Game Theorists
Peanutbuttergamer
Vinesauce
really freakin clever
theJWitzz
((sorry if this topic has been made already..))​


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 3, 2014)

Markiplier
Yamimash
Pewdiepie
InTheLittleWood
Nerdcubed
Chuggaaconroy
Yogscast


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2014)

Rooster Teeth/Achievement Hunter
JonTron
Jim Sterling
Yahtzee
ScrewAttack
James Rolfe (Angry Video Game Nerd)
The Game Theorists
DidYouKnowGaming
Caddicarus
PeanutButterGamer.



They're the only guys I watch pretty much ALL content from (aka: Favorites). I've grown up with a few of them and have been watching them since they started out (Rooster Teeth, AVGN, Screw Attack) so my opinion on them is pretty biased (considering I've been watching them for around half my life).

Others like Jim Sterling, Yahtzee and JonTron are probably my favorite of 'more recent' gaming videos. They just never fail to make me laugh and in the case of Jim and Yahtzee, they usually have something interesting to say as well as not being afraid to say something others may not agree with.

DYKG and Game Theorists are possibly some of the more 'interesting' gaming youtubers, though I wouldn't say they're funny (even though Mat Pat tries to be)


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2014)

..


----------



## nard (Dec 3, 2014)

GameXPlain
WiiFolderJosh
DidYouKnowGaming
BradleyNews11


ye


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 3, 2014)

WiiFolderJosh is the funniest guy on the internet i mean seriously


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 3, 2014)

Vinesauce
PeanutButterGamer
Scykoh (ScykohCrud, ScykohPlays)

Those may actually be the only active ones I'm subscribed to? I watch some RoosterTeeth, but I don't subscribe to them because the quantity of videos they put out kind of clogs my subscriptions. So I just check in with the channel manually a couple of times a week.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 3, 2014)

WiiFolderJosh
StephenPlays


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 3, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> WiiFolderJosh is the funniest guy on the internet i mean seriously



agreed, can't believe I forgot to mention them in my list
since I too enjoy the content they post


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 4, 2014)

Pewdiepie
Markiplier
Cobanermani


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Vinesauce
Jontron
PeanutButterGamer
Brutalmoose
Somecallmejohnny
BrainScratchComms
HellFireComms
SGBLikesToPlay
AVGN
Chuggaconroy
TheRunawayGuys
DidYouKnowGaming
Caddicarus
TamashiHikora
& JWittz


----------



## ryan88 (Dec 4, 2014)

SkyDoesMinecraft
AntVenom
Minecraft Sethbling
TheDiamondMinecart


----------



## Tao (Dec 4, 2014)

...So many names I've never heard of...I feel old...


----------



## WonderK (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm only subscribed to LAGtv and PeanutButterGamer.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 5, 2014)

Cryaotic (ChaoticMonki)
Pewdiepie
Chuggaaconroy
ZackScottGames
GhostRobo
SmoshGames 
Minx
MsFactualPlays

And a bunch o' other people that I can't remember off the top of my head


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 5, 2014)

WiiFolderJosh
Vinesauce
Markiplier
The Game Theorists
PeanutButterGamer
theJWitzz
Caddicarus
Cinemassacre
DanAndPhilGAMES
JonTronShow
DidYouKnowGaming?
Beta64
Chuggaaconroy

So many names...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 5, 2014)

NODE for LAN party


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 5, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> WiiFolderJosh
> Vinesauce
> Markiplier
> The Game Theorists
> ...



I knew you were addicted!

Anyway, I have no favorite gaming channels lol, since I don't watch any.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 5, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> I knew you were addicted!
> 
> Anyway, I have no favorite gaming channels lol, since I don't watch any.


----------



## Zedark (Dec 7, 2014)

Roosterteeth
Achievment Hunter
Ghostrobo
ZackScottGames


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


>



Aww!

Gassymexican
Seananners
Markiplier
TheRPGMinx
Cryatoic
Peanutbuttergammer


----------



## SouleatingSpycrab (Dec 9, 2014)

Game Grumps
PeanutButterGamer
ThatOneVideoGamer
GameTheorists
JonTron
Didyouknowgaming?
Dasboschitt(Not sure if G-Mod vids count, but they're made in a game)


----------



## sixthsaint (Dec 9, 2014)

EpicNameBro and A German Spy


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 9, 2014)

My list:

Birgirpall - been following him ever since his "Operation" videos for Battlefield 3
BlueMaxima - Focuses mostly on Playstation Vita and its games, has a weekly update for Vita news 
Extra Credits
Game Grump
Jackfrags - Primarily Battlefield/FPS 
SmoothMcGroove - MUSIC
TamashiiHiroka
The Game Theorists
TheJWittz
Threatty - Sick FPS montages bro

Other than the ones mentioned, I'm subscribed to a few Battlefield players and a few LPer's even though I never really check on those like some of the others.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 11, 2014)

Chuggaaconroy
PBG
Brutalmoose
Caddicarus
ProJared
JonTron


----------



## Joy (Dec 11, 2014)

Cryaotic ( that VOICE <333...)
CinnamonToastKen
Pewdiepie (sometimes)
ZackScottGames
SwimmingBird
LifeSimmer
SmoshGames

But mostly Cry...


----------



## Incu-chan (Dec 13, 2014)

Markiplier
JonTron
PeanutButterGamer
Caddicarus
Yamimash
Angry Video Game Nerd
Vinesauce
PushingUpRoses

Aaaaand I think that's it, though I probably missed a couple. These are the channels I watch the most though, ye


----------



## nammie (Dec 14, 2014)

cryaotic and i sometimes watch markiplier


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Proud to see some Chuggaa fans on the forums 

TheRunawayGuys
Versus
Chuggaaconroy
ProtonJonSA
JoshJepson
SuperJeenius
GameGrumps

<3


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 14, 2014)

Yamimash!
chuggaconroy (I hope i spelled et right)
Swimmingbird
dlive
Markiplier
Coryxkenshin
and PewDiePie, but lets admit it, hes getting stale now...


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

Jon tron? No. *vomits in a bag*


----------



## maounkhan (May 15, 2015)

Really
Cobanermani456
Blitzwinger
ZaclScottGames


----------



## pokedude729 (May 15, 2015)

Chuggaconroy 
NintendoCapriSun
TheRunawayGuys
MasaeAnela
Tom Fawkes
Jwittz
TheKingNappy
Shadypenguinn
HoodlumScrafty
GameboyLuke
PkSparkxx
Lucahjin
JoshJepson
PBG
Caddicarus
Versus
AttackingTucans
ProtonJon
The Completionist
Game Theorists 
Extra Credits 
Markiplier


I watch too much YouTube.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> Rooster Teeth/Achievement Hunter
> JonTron
> Jim Sterling
> Yahtzee
> ...



You're not old??


----------



## Pheenic (May 15, 2015)

Chuggaaconroy
MaseaAnela
TheRunawayGuys
Markiplier
JackSepticEye
Cryotic
TamashiiHiroka
TheJWittz
Game Grumps
KittyKatGaming
AttackingTucans
PBG
ProJared
MunchingOrange

there is a guy i just subscribed last night but icr how to spell his username. oh and there is a lot more but i dont feel like listing them all


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 16, 2015)

I'm sad that no one has mentioned NateWantsToBattle 

anyways; 

Markiplier
Jacksepticeye
Seananners
NateWantsToBattleGames (he's got a separate youtube channel for his music stuff. highly recommend him if you like anime covers, video game and anime parodies and original music about video games and anime) 
SwimmingBird (I watch him every now and then.) 
MorganWant (I watch her every now and then)


----------



## Cyrene (May 24, 2015)

My favorites have to be Totalbiscuit and Cryaotic. I watch most if not all of their content. Totalbiscuit is always so professional and yet so darn funny and intelligent. He's extremely transparent and somehow I went from watching his reviews to just instead loving to watch all of his content. 

I've started watching cryaotic since I saw his White Day series and I haven't really stopped since. He's funny, doesn't talk through cutscenes, he's also pretty transparent, and his him and his friends streaming manages to have somewhat of a professional quality to it and at the same time being super laid back. Also his editing is top notch.


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You're not old??



I didn't say I was?

Some of those guys have been going since pre-2005 (rough estimate since I don't know exactly from memory). If I said I've watched them "half my life" and watched them since roughly 2005 when they started, what age range would that put me in?




How old did you think I was? Like, 60?


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 24, 2015)

ProJared
Jim Sterling
ClementJ64
TheSw1tcher (Super Best Friends Play)
YuriofWind

and others I like, but weren't mentioned in this thread yet.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 25, 2015)

Pheenic said:


> Chuggaaconroy
> MaseaAnela
> TheRunawayGuys
> Markiplier
> ...



Oh my GOD you like MasaeAnela too!? NEW FRIEND FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## AcidLucidity (May 25, 2015)

Mine would have to be Pewdiepie, Markiplier and Jacksepticeye.


----------



## Ramza (May 26, 2015)

Super Bunnyhop
Matthewmatosis
ABadFeeling
charliezzz
GameHunterVideos
GRSmash


----------



## Cirom (May 26, 2015)

I feel like I have a very different gaming sub box to most people..

MegaGWolf
A+Start
Scykoh
OfficialNerdCubed
GeminiLaser
AlpharadTV
JonTronShow
ProJared
TotalBiscuit
Bulby
direwolf20
Houser
PeanutButterGamer

Although there are some popular ones there too, heh.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 27, 2015)

I'm not crazy about gaming channels (or YouTube in general, really), but I love watching Neebs Gaming. If you are familiar with Doraleous and Associates, it's those guys (Hank & Jed). He has such a unique voice and they're just super ****ing goofy.


----------



## Silversea (May 27, 2015)

The only ones I've watched, mostly because they are the only ones I know, are

game grumps
Jontronshow
PBG
markiplier
jacksepticeye
spacehamster
vinesauce

I think that's all of them, but haven't watched any for a while.

Oh yeah and projared.


----------



## Javocado (May 27, 2015)

I watch a lot of Jwittz, dookieshed, PeanutButterGamer, Smosh Games, DYKGaming, GameTheory, and ScrewAttack


----------



## Spongebob (May 28, 2015)

Game Grumps
Game Grumps 
Game Grumps
Game Grumps
GAME GRUMPS

Oh and jontron too




and others I can't think of at the moment


----------



## spiffys (May 29, 2015)

i absolutely adore caddicarus. there's such an entertaining quality to his channel. i love him!


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

Game Grumps
Cryaotic
Markiplier
PeanutButterGamer
DidYouKnowGaming
That One Video Gamer/The Completionist 
iHasCupquake 
Beta64
KittyKatGaming
SpaceHamster
ProJared
Jontron


----------

